# Where are the Fish?



## ApopkaBrinky2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi everyone. This is my first post with Pier & surf. I love surf fishing and live in Florida near Orlando, I have fished a few times in Ormond Beach and caught mostly Whiting. Last time out I had a great hit hat took out all my line staight out all the way to the left and all the way to the right After 15 minites of trying to hold on the line finally broke. It was brand new 30 lb test, It was fun.
I like to eat Bluefish and would like to ask a question here. Where are they being caught and what's the rig used and what kind of bait. Hope this isn't to much to ask with my first post


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*weclome to the board*

live in apopka and drive to Ormond beach...(You love to fish) And you love to eat bluefish, i never thought i would hear that I also like eating them once in awhile. I grew in NY so our Bluefish are monster up there...back to you. The blues here run small, so you don't need alot of gear to catch them. But what you will need is wire leader or heavy mono leader...(The heavy mono will get you more bites) their teeth are so sharp that they really do a number on lures and line....Once our mullet run gets in full swing, the blues and jacks will be everywhere...a simple fish finder rig will work if fishing from the beach. Bait wise anything will work for blues so if you can only get dead mullet right now...that should work pretty good. Come back and let us know what kind of gear you have right now. Like i said you really don't need much for blues, cause once they come in they hit anything and everything...but they are fun to catch on light gear. And you may want to try out Cocoa beach area...that might be closer and every beach around there has bluefish....again welcome aboard...


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Often if you catch one Blue and feel like giving up the fish, cut blue is great for catching more blues. Cut blue is one of my favorite baits. I've caught flounder, speck trout, and drum on it. I always take the first blue (under 5 or 6 pounds) and put the blade to it. Often the results are good. try it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Greetings*

Welcome to the family.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*Welcome from Clermont*

I drive from Clermont to the Canaveral National Seashore about twice a month. I have been very fortunate. We have always managed to catch fish there on every visit. We usually fish the Playalinda side at parking area #8 or #9. However, there are people fishing at every area. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Winter Park here. Usually I hit Sebastian or Jetty Park when I'm not in the boat. Tampa isn't a bad drive either and if you like bluefish, you'll love macks.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

thebeachcaster said:


> Often if you catch one Blue and feel like giving up the fish, cut blue is great for catching more blues. Cut blue is one of my favorite baits. I've caught flounder, speck trout, and drum on it. I always take the first blue (under 5 or 6 pounds) and put the blade to it. Often the results are good. try it.


Just make sure when you start cutting up blue fish for bait that you have your feet planted firmly on land. If you are fishing in a boat, on a jetty, or on a pier in Florida, it's illegal to cut up Bluefish for bait, or for any other reason....


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I think questionable on the beach, unless you have the intact remains to prove that it is legal size. That said, I have never seen the FWC on Playalinda in my 6 yrs in FL.


----------



## ApopkaBrinky2 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Equipment I am Using*

JettyPark to answer you question I am using the following"
1.An Eagle Claw "Surf Beast" Model CRS200
10'0" 1 1/2 - 6 oz. 17-40 lb test
a Shaespere Alpha 70 Spinning Reel
4.3 to 1 gear ratio
P-Line Fluorocarbon cfx 30 lb test

2. Shakespeare BWS70-2M 7'0"
Medium action 10-25 lb line
Shakespeare 60 Spinning reel
P-Line Fluorocarbon 15 lb test.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*Asked an Officer once*



creek said:


> I think questionable on the beach, unless you have the intact remains to prove that it is legal size. That said, I have never seen the FWC on Playalinda in my 6 yrs in FL.


He said if I wanted to use one for bait fillet off only one side and then you would still have the fish to show legal length. He must use them???


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Apopka*

you seen to be ready to go with your gear fishing from the beach...You never know at times what you might hookup too. But your seven foot pole is more than enough to handle any blues, (we have down here right now)...They are great fighter....But you will lose alot of fluorocarbon trying to catch these guys...their teeth are just to sharp...(yes even the small ones) you need steel leaders to get these guys in...Oh you can bring them in on fluoro sometimes...but then you have to cut off your leader. (And make a new one) But seeing that you might want some fun, i would go ahead and rig your tenfooter with wire leader and cut bait, and just use your seven footer for whiting and croakers...and if you catch a small croaker go ahead and throw him out on that ten footer...and be ready to hold on...Croakers don't seen to last long out there... just some ideas you may want to try, Don't forget to bleed those blues right away, and put them on Ice right after bleeding them. Just incase you didnt know....they will taste alittle better..... good luck and let us know how you are doing....


----------

